# this weekend



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone showing this weekend?

we are at the maine coon in litchfield with 2 in ped ped.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

In a few weeks I can partake in these threads, hurrah!!
All the best for weekend, keep us posted!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Will do

Are you doing the Manchester show?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Yup, entries done for Humb/Linc and for Manc. Will see he does before I enter any more. The Yorkshire in Oct is not too far for me but imagine that's a bigger show than Humb/Linc so may be wasting my time entering that.

See you at Manc if you're going though.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

When is the Manchester show ? I keep meaning to have a look at one


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

1st sept in Urmston


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

will see you at the manc then....

humb/lincs show is a 2 in 1 show.. i think is bigger than yorks show.. we usually do the yorks and the humb/lincs.. but that clashes with the bingley(airdale agricultural show nr bradford)


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I've entered in both the humb and Linc classes so he's going to be a busy boy, I think he'll be ok though.
Will see how we get on at this one and Manc then decide about Yorks.
Yup, see you at Manc in Sept, do you know which ones you're taking? Pm me names before the show if you don't mind, so I can find you


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i dont know yet.. possably our 2 selkirks


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ahem! ....

*impatiently taps fingers on table*


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Ahem! ....
> 
> *impatiently taps fingers on table*


what for??


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> what for??


To hear how you did....


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Jo-Pop, if you are doing Manchester, the North West a few weeks later isn;t that far away from there?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ok il put you out of your misery..

SKYE MISS BEHAVING our blue tortie ragdoll who is mum to cruz and daizy and has not been to a show for 18mth got 1st open, gained her 1st MC certificate. BiC, and a 3rd in one of her sides, nothing in other sides. she beat a gorg persian which we were shocked at...









SILVERTRACE KENZO our blue bi ragdoll got reserve grand master again, a 2nd and 3rd in his sides.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> Jo-Pop, if you are doing Manchester, the North West a few weeks later isn;t that far away from there?


Hi Carol, i've pretty much decided I am doing the North West too.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> ok il put you out of your misery..
> 
> SKYE MISS BEHAVING our blue tortie ragdoll who is mum to cruz and daizy and has not been to a show for 18mth got 1st open, gained her 1st MC certificate. BiC, and a 3rd in one of her sides, nothing in other sides. she beat a gorg persian which we were shocked at...
> 
> ...


Like like like, good work!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic results RC well done.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

deleted...


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

typical after all this time of trying to see if i can show troy and having noway of getting to the shows, i have now got a friend and his wife who will take me, and troy's fur has tarnished typical


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> typical after all this time of trying to see if i can show troy and having noway of getting to the shows, i have now got a friend and his wife who will take me, and troy's fur has tarnished typical


sods law....:biggrin:


----------

